# Classic Rock



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)




----------



## oldman (May 29, 2016)

I once went to a Tom Petty concert with guest star, Jackson Browne. Just an awesome experience.






So many great artists who sang and played Classic Rock. Here is another one of my favorite groups, ZZ Top who I also saw in concert with .38 Special back in 1983 or '84.


----------



## oldman (May 29, 2016)

Just for fun:


----------



## Cookie (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Guitarist (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)




----------



## ossian (May 30, 2016)

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 31, 2016)

Probably before your time, Ruthanne.  1964


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 1, 2016)

Cheers Ruthanne


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 1, 2016)

G'nite all ....


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)

Great bass line on this one


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)

Well lets see if works It seems Youtubes on the fritz.
[video=dailymotion;x1ojfx]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ojfx_elvis-presley-return-to-sender_creation[/video]


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)

Well kiddos , Its Friday .... Let there be Rock .
[video=dailymotion;x18zli]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18zli_ac-dc-let-there-be-rock_music[/video]


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)

AHHH HOOOOOOOOOO...
[video=dailymotion;x2pt96l]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2pt96l_warren-zevon-werewolves-of-london-1978_music[/video]


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)

Youtubes back online ....


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)

*Ooh La La*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 5, 2016)

*



*


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 5, 2016)

This one takes me back...The Midnight Special and I thought Glenn Shorrock was a fox!:love_heart::love_heart:nthego:


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 8, 2016)




----------

